# Budgies Scared of our Hands



## minaandchoco (Mar 26, 2017)

I have two budgies, one that has been in in the household for a couple of years, and one that we have had for a little over a year. Our household has been too busy during the years to bond with them, and would like to get to know them more. 

The first budgie (who's been in the household longer) used to trust us and still goes on my finger occasionally. The other seems to be scared of us and has gone on a stick I was holding once.

The two of them seem to be very scared of fingers, but aren't scared at all when our faces are up close to them. Is there a way to let them know that are hands and fingers are safe? Thank you very much! :rainbow:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*To build your birds' trust, sit by their cage and read, talk or sing quietly to them for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After about a week, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to them so they will learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt them.

After a week of resting your hand on the outside of the cage, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch them. 
Let their get used to the idea that the hand is now in their safe place and not harming them.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your bird. If they become agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until they calm down. When they are comfortable with your hand near them, you can offer them a bit of millet or a few seeds.

Always work at your birds' pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to their whenever you interact with them.

When you reach the point where you are trying to get them to step up, if your budgies are afraid of stepping up on your finger, try offering the back of your hand instead.*


----------



## minaandchoco (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you very much for the advice!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.*


----------

